# Devastating Loss



## kevinm (Oct 2, 2009)

We have just been devastated by the death of our 3 boys in the span of 6 days.

Our boys Remy, Juba, and Eli were poisoned by a 10 year old boy that my wife was watching for a co -worker for the weekend.

Our boys were only 20 months old. I was giving them shots of baytril and a steroid prescribed by a vet, and we thought they were getting better.
Eli had to be put down on 9/20 - he was peeing blood - the vet couldn't save him
Juba died sunday morning in my wife's arms - he just stopped breathing
Remy died early monday morning - I went to see how he was doing and he was lying in his cage and had bled out through every orafice.
I am so mad and hurt, the boys were our babies and they never did anything wrong\I want to feed that 10 year old some poison so he can suffer the way my boys did
I am using this forum to vent and get any suggestions on how to cope with this terrible loss The only positive in this whole nightmare is that the boy did not poison our 3 girls, my daughter saw the boy by their cage and told him to get away from it.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Id sue the kids mom thats for sure. Id do something! Im so angry for you!!!!!!!!!!!! That child needs phycological help fast!!! What did he give them? 


Im so so deeply deeply sorry for your loss. No one should have to go through that.


----------



## kevinm (Oct 2, 2009)

He found rat poison in an outside storage shed at the house we are renting.
My wife confronted the boys mother about what happened and the boy said he hated the rats and he would do it again - we have reported him to the local aspca, but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a horrid, horrid story. Please, _please_ follow through with the ASPCA, with his mother, with his school (?), with any force that you can. Personally, I think children are demons, but even if there are those with softer hearts than mine, there's still zero excuse. Again, I'm so sorry - please take comfort in the fact that you were such good parents to the boys and even though they were so ill, they knew that you were there for them until the end.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

that is incredibily horrible ..Im so sorry you had to go through that...youre in my thoughts.. :'(


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I got my First rat when I was 10, and.....my god. I was hysterical when my first rat died. There is something seriously wrong with that child, cause me and my friends at the time were and still are total animal lovers now that I am 17, and I always will be. 
I hope that kids parents ground him until he is out of high school. 
RIP little babies. : (


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

there are not even words for how sad and AND angry this makes me. i am so sorry you had to lose them in such a terrrible way. i am soo sorry for your loss. RIP Remy, Juba and Eli :'(


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't even get my head around this. I'm so sad and sorry for you, and also that our species is apparently always going to be capable of unspeakable evil. But that loss---3 innocent precious lives---it's beyond me. I'm still heavy hearted over the loss of old Rascal just over a week ago; it's days now with no sign the grieving ever ending. What you must be going through---

Better get the police over for this, too. The kid needs a bit of a scare thrown into him, along with the help (improvement) he needs.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree get the police involved. I know its hard when you are grieving but I also can only imagine the anger you are feeling. This child needs serious serious help or his anger could lash out on more things then innocent animals. Its such a shame. I wish I could do something to help. Take comfort in knowing that Im sure everyone on this forum is behind you on this one and is devastated by yout loss as well. RIP ratties.


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't even imagine what anger you must be feeling over this...I agree with everyone else who commented here, there is something seriously wrong with that kid, and a good scare (and maybe some action taken) by the spca, and hopefully the cops too, would definitely do him good. I don't know what else to say to you...my thoughts are with you, and I'm glad your boys and girls had/have you and your wife as owners.


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank goodness for your daughter, as well


----------

